# Bessie E695 flourescent light



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi All,

The flourescent bulb above the sink and cooker has failed in my MH. I have tried to find a similar bulb without any joy. It is about 18 inches long is very thin. The original markings on it are illegible so I don't know what to look for.

Any ideas of what it is or where I can get one.

Can Swift help? :wink: 

Thanks.


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Dear 6 

Osram whose sales office is based in Slough tend to have every bulb ever made, but I am not sure what they are like dealing with the public
I also deal with a lot of bulb manufactures and if you could send a picture showing the end fitting with dimensions then I could try and match for you.

Regards

Derek


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I think if you have a look at C.A.K. Tanks they will be able to help you.... I got two of them last week from them..... hope that helps..


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Prisoner... Measure it exact...
My Autotrail has several of these fitted and I had 3 blown...
Got a set of 10 off ebay for about £12 inc postage !!! some dealers wanted £6 each...
I will try and find the link..
Also I did start a thread on here about flouresents....
Here it is


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

tonka said:


> Prisoner... Measure it exact...
> My Autotrail has several of these fitted and I had 3 blown...
> Got a set of 10 off ebay for about £12 inc postage !!! some dealers wanted £6 each...
> I will try and find the link.. Also I did start a thread on here about flouresents....


Cheers Tonka...much appreciated. The van is back in storage now so will have a look as soon as I can. The ebay link will be good though.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Found it !!!!!!

10 x tubes £12.99 !!!!!

21" / 517mm long...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ThePrisoner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The flourescent bulb above the sink and cooker has failed in my MH. I have tried to find a similar bulb without any joy. It is about 18 inches long is very thin. The original markings on it are illegible so I don't know what to look for.
> 
> ...


We have them in stock and ours are not £8 each!

Must admit queried our price of the small one and found they were GOLD PLATED!

Hiccup on price and now rectified so the starting post sorted out a problem I did not know about.

Peter


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> ThePrisoner said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Hi Peter
Swift sent me the specification booklet and in it says the following:

Panel mounted fluorescent lamps 600mm Fluorescent bulb 12v 13w

I have hunted high and low for this type of tube without any luck. You say you stock them....how much??

My dealer days that the whole fitting above the cooker and sink will have to come out :? when all I really need is a bulb. This just seems like unecessary work and a long drive.

Anyone else help???????????


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ThePrisoner said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > ThePrisoner said:
> ...


Hi,

Ther are £3-91p, I use them at home in the kitchen under cabinet light fittings.

Peter>>HERE<<


----------

